# Whatsapp anyone?



## Timothy Glaze (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi I'm a 25 year old guy. Does anyone want to keep in touch via *Whatsapp*. I'm almost an English Literature graduate and I'm about to embark into Journalism school.


----------



## Lose (Aug 29, 2012)

i could if i had a phone that can run all these apps.


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Timothy Glaze said:


> Hi I'm a 25 year old guy. Does anyone want to keep in touch via *Whatsapp*. I'm almost an English Literature graduate and I'm about to embark into Journalism school.


Hey. I added you on FB. Unfortunately I dont have whatsapp, bc I don't have any type of a smartphone (pathetic I'm an IT major and don't keep up with all the technology :no ) But feel free to msg me on FB or the chat. It's always nice for me to have SA friends on FB to be penpals with.


----------



## *Littlemonster* (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, give me your number


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

I have Whatsapp... but only with two friends. Would anyone mind adding me? ^^


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi if anyone would like to keep in touch feel free to add me.


----------

